# my baby cockatiel first flight



## Mohamed (Jul 28, 2011)

my cockatiel baby is about 6 weeks and 5 days he started flying yesterday..from a week he knew how to open the cage so everytime i go to see him i find him out but yesterday i found him on a very tall stereo i was thinking how he go up there then i was playing with him i found him flying too high but he crashed to the wall but he started flying well now i'm too happy it's my first hand feeding baby i will handfeed him untill he will be 8 weeks or 2 months


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww congrats its a worry to see them first flying


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Well done on the hand feeding. Did you keep track of his weights?
That is always good. They tend to lose a bit of ground as they start to fly, and then the weight comes back up.
Start offering soaked seed (Remember it goes off real quick, so do not leave it around to long) and simple stuff like fresh sprouted Mung Beans, and see if hestrats to eat that! Plus a seed mix.

Yes they are very clumsy when learning to fly, expect a few accidents, but do not panic, unless they are bad ones.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Do not stop feeding just because your bird is 8 weeks old. Let your bird tell you when it wants to be weaned. Last year I had one bird that didn't wean until he was 12 weeks old.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Mentha said:


> Do not stop feeding just because your bird is 8 weeks old. Let your bird tell you when it wants to be weaned. Last year I had one bird that didn't wean until he was 12 weeks old.


Yes! this is very true! Hand feeding Fids do tend to take longer to wean off formular.


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks too much i was very worried about him


----------

